
Andela Is Building Africa's Tech Ecosystem–and Is Assessing 130k Engineers - geoffroberts
https://www.qualified.io/blog/posts/andela-is-building-africas-tech-ecosystem
======
rvz
This is no different to Codility or Hackerrank which both do the same
automated assessments that this also provides. I'm afraid that this is yet
another useless screening tool that unrealistically judges engineers based on
1 - 2 hour long programming sessions which doesn't help in finding qualified
candidates.

I'd rather just stick to asking candidates about their open-source patches /
contributions to large projects to cut the 80% of those who don't make it,
than to use these tools which are a waste of money.

~~~
geoffroberts
Have you tried Qualified? We've very specifically built a tool that addresses
the myriad of issues many developers have with automated coding skills tests
that only test algorithmic skills. More on that here:
[https://www.qualified.io/blog/posts/why-developers-hate-
codi...](https://www.qualified.io/blog/posts/why-developers-hate-coding-
skills-tests).

We'd welcome the opportunity to show you the product—I bet we can change your
tune.

